# Changement icone impossible



## etienne0712 (6 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, voilà mon problème:
Cela fait maintenant plusieurs jours que je tente de changer l'icone de mon iTunes, mais même en faisant tout comme dans les tutos plus haut, je n'y arrive pas.
Voilà comment , après toutes les magouilles, l'icône apparait dans le dossier ressources
(Pas très visible mais elle est bien sous le format icns)





Et voilà comment elle apparait dans la barre des applications.





Si vous pouviez m'aider, je commence à en avoir marre de cette icône toute moche ^^

Merci


----------



## subsole (6 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
Jette un oeil de ce côté ===> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/changement-de-l-icone-mail-1220580.html


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2013)

S'il s'agit de revenir à l'icône d'origine : Cmd + i sur iTunes (l'application), sélectionner la petite icône en haut à gauche et appuyer sur la touche back space.


----------



## etienne0712 (6 Avril 2013)

Oui, j'aimerais au moins avoir l'icone de départ, mais quand tu dit "sur l'application", tu entend quoi?
Parce que j'ai fais ce que tu m'as dit, avec iTunes ouvert mais j'entends le bruit de bug qui signifie impossible (je sais pas si tu vois ce que je veut dire ??)


EDIT: Ok, je viens de faire ce que tu as dit mais maintenant j'ai cette icône:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2013)

Tu as dû "bricoler" les icônes iTunes dans le paquet de l'application, non ?

Car je vois modif  : "aujourd 'hui 17h07", et l'icône fait 25 Ko, ce qui n'est pas normal : l'icône chez moi fait 255 Ko ou 1,6Mo (Mountain Lion).

Si tu as perdu la "vraie" icône iTunes, tu peux la retrouver dans une sauvegarde (Time Machine par ex.) ou je peux te la mettre en ligne.

Et si tu veux mettre une autre icône, utilise Img2icns. (clic)


----------



## etienne0712 (7 Avril 2013)

Je veux bien que tu la mette en ligne, car je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde time machine.
Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2013)

Salut *Étienne*.

Je crois distinguer, d'après la capture dans ton 1er message, que l'icône native de l'application iTunes est bien présente, au format .icns, à la place requise (_Macintosh HD/Applications/iTunes/Contents/Resources/iTunes.icns_). En suite de quoi, logiquement, iTunes.app dans le dossier 'Applications' devrait afficher l'icône en question (cercle à bordure blanche, fond bleu, double-croche blanche).

Est-ce le cas? Si ce n'est pas le cas (je parle toujours de iTunes .app dans le dossier 'Applications'), faire &#8984;I sur l'icône de iTunes.app (= 'Get-Info'), et, dans la fenêtre d'informations qui s'affiche, aller à la petite icône de l'application tout en haut à gauche, la sélectionner d'un clic, et faire &#8984;X dessus (= commande suppression). Le Finder te demande dans une fenêtre si tu veux effectuer cette modification, en renseignant un mot-de-passe administrateur si c'est le cas, ce que tu fais avant de cliquer 'OK'. Cette manip. a pour effet de supprimer les customisations d'icônes qui auraient pu être faites sur l'application (on parle toujours de iTunes.app du dossier 'Applications', n'est-ce-pas?) et de restaurer l'icône native *à partir des ressources du paquet* (donc de _Macintosh HD/Applications/iTunes/Contents/Resources/iTunes.icns_).

Maintenant que l'application iTunes.app a bien son icône native dans le dossier 'Applications' : - 1° tu supprimes de l'affichage du Dock le 'iTunes' actuellement en place (ce en tirant l'icône à l'extérieur du Dock vers l'espace du Bureau avec le pointeur, le trackpad maintenu cliqué, jusqu'à l'apparition d'un petit nuage où l'on peut relâcher l'icône qui disparaît du Dock) ; - 2° depuis ton dossier 'Applications', tu refais un glisser-déposer de iTunes.app, nantie de son icône native, à l'emplacement du Dock où elle résidait auparavant.

[Autre méthode, puisque l'icône native est bien en place à _Macintosh HD/Applications/iTunes/Contents/Resources/iTunes.icns_, je présume? Tu connectes à ton Mac une clé USB et tu fais un glisser-déposer de iTunes.icns depuis 'Resources' à l'espace de la clé ce qui a pour effet de copier iTunes.icns dans le bon affichage [cette icône-système est bien verrouillée sinon]. Tu installes (si ce n'est pas fait) l'application gestionnaire d'icônes CandyBar (actuellement virée en FreeWare), tu choisis dans son menu File/Import/Icons et tu navigues jusqu'à iTunes.icns de ta clé où tu cliques 'Open' pour l'importer. CandyBar importe l'icône dans sa Bibliothèque. Tu fais &#8984;C dessus (copier dans le Presse-Papier), tu vas à iTunes.app de ton dossier 'Applications', tu fais &#8984;I dessus, tu vas à la petite icône supérieure gauche de la fenêtre d'Info., tu la sélectionnes et tu fais &#8984;V dessus (coller à partir du Presse-Papier) et le tour est joué après passage par un mot-de-passe administrateur : iTunes.app de ton dossier 'Applications' a bien récupéré sa bonne icône [quoique pas à partir des ressources directes du paquet]. _Da cappo_ ici, suppression de l'icône du Dock et glisser-déposer dans le Dock de iTunes.app nantie de sa bonne icône.

Le procédé semble inutilement complexe, mais le problème est que l'icône-système de iTunes est spécialement réfractaire à la manipulation, sous peine de perdre son aperçu. La méthode directe &#8984;C sur iTunes.icns du dossier 'Resources', &#8984;I sur iTunes.app du dossier 'Applications' et &#8984;V sur la petite icône supérieure gauche de la fenêtre 'Get-Info' échoue lamentablement à restaurer le bon aperçu d'icône de iTunes-.app [Édit. : même un re-démarrage de l'ordinateur ne parvient pas à faire s'afficher l'icône, mais conserve inchangé le simple 'Aperçu de fichier' blanc d'icône]. Passer par l'interface de CandyBar contourne cette limitation.]

[[Édit. Ai-je dit que modifier les ressources du paquet (= 'Content') d'une application, ne serait-ce que les icônes contenues dans le dossier 'Resources', devrait faire l'objet d'une règle d'_auto-abstention_ de la part d'un _Mac-User_ régulier? Car la modification du contenu natif d'un paquet a bien des chances de *briser l'intégrité de la «_CodeSignature»* qui scelle l'architecture des ressources de l'application. Ne laissant pas d'autre issue que de ré-installer ladite application. Mais, bien sûr, l'_icône iTunes.icns_ que je crois discerner dans l'aperçu du dossier '_Resources_' du paquet de l'application «iTunes.app» est bien l'icône *native*, n'est-ce pas? Et pas comme *Renaud* le subodore une icône de *substitution*? - Si la 2è hypothèse était exacte, ce que j'avais candidement exclu d'entrée, mais qui semble probable maintenant que je ré-examine la capture à la 'loupe' (car «_iTunes.icns_» a l'air de peser 25 Ko là où elle pèse 2,1 Mo sous Mountain Lion 10.8.3, cela assorti d'une date de modification ultra-récente) - tout mon '_pèxe_' a bien des chances d'être en _porte-à-faux_...  Et malheureusement, c'est bien ce qu'il me semble avoir à envisager (lol), rétrospectivement. Car le fichier '_iTunes.icns_' du dossier '_Resources_', au cas où  c'est un remplaçant du fichier natif, quoique au format 'icns', s'il *n'a pas les bonnes dimensions d'image*, ne peut pas servir de référent valable à un affichage d'icône pour l'application. Laquelle ne portera qu'un aperçu de fichier blanc d'icône. Et, dans ce cas-là, il n'y a aucune chance qu'une customisation au 2è degré, puisse rétablir un aperçu d'icône, même de l'icône native, si l'on passe par un fichier 'CandyBar' par exemple. Car toute customisation requiert pour son affichage au 2è degré un *support d'icône* au 1er degré, lequel, pour une application, est nécessairement généré à partir de l'icône-native du dossier 'Resources'. Au cas où cette icône fait défaut, ayant été substituée par un fichier inadéquat, aucun aperçu d'icône n'est généré nativement au 1er degré, et par voie de conséquence aucune customisation au 2è degré ne peut venir rattraper le coup, puisque nécessitant la base d'un aperçu-d'icône, et pas celle d'un aperçu de fichier blanc d'icône. Rien qu'un changement de taille d'image dans le fichier .icns subsitué au fichier natif à l'intérieur du dossier 'Resources' de l'application va faire planter l'affichage en icône, et donc toute re-customisation ultérieure. La seule solution serait de récupérer le fichier-icône équivalant en taille-image à celui d'origine, pour le restaurer. Aller fouiller dans un clone de l'OS 'pré-bidouillé' à la bonne adresse (_MacintoshHD/Applications/iTunes/Contents/Resources/iTunes.icns_) devrait permettre de rattraper le coup.]]


----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> double-croche blanche).



Deux croches &#8800; double croche



Deux croches = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



=







Double croche =


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2013)

Voilà l'icône : http://demo.ovh.com/fr/0ee7b39e28184e8d01d879d2ee95eaff/

Quitte iTunes.

Dans le paquet de l'application, supprime l'icône de 25 Ko visible sur ta première capture, et mets la vraie à la place.

Ca devrait suffire.

Je l'ai "testé pour de vrai" : j'ai mis une icône bidon à iTunes, puis j'ai supprimé l'icône d'origine de iTunes dans le paquet de l'appli, puis j'ai téléchargé l'icône depuis le lien, je l'ai placée dans le paquet de l'appli, ensuite j'ai sélectionné l'icône bidon dans la fenêtre Cmd +i, touche Suppr, et l'icône d'origine est revenue.

Concernant le Dock : il suffit de quitter / relancer l'appli pour que le changement d'icône soit effectif.
Il n'est pas nécessaire de supprimer l'icône du Dock.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2013)

*subsole*


subsole a dit:


> Deux croches &#8800; double croche



C'est ce qu'on appelle : _se faire sonner les *croches*_ &#9835;  &#9835;  Ça tombe bien : c'est dimanche!


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2013)

une croche double vaudrait donc 4 doubles-croches?


----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> une croche double vaudrait donc 4 doubles-croches?



 2 croches = 4 doubles croches.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> 2 croches = 4 doubles croches.



Sérieusement, tu as vu l'épaisseur de la ligature de croches dans l'icône d'iTunes? Elle est bien *double* de celle d'une ligature réglementaire :






Comment veux-tu que mon imagination n'y _coupe_ d'une *mise-à-jour*?






*[*_Mais kilékon!_*]*​


----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Sérieusement, tu as vu l'épaisseur de la ligature de croches dans l'icône d'iTunes? Elle est bien *double* de celle d'une ligature réglementaire :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah sérieusement, tu peux continuer de dire n'importe quoi, tu pourrais imaginer des triples ou des quadruples, c'est toi qui vois. ^^ _Mais kilékon!_

Le logo iTunes est, à mon avis, a été créé par une personne qui n'a jamais appris la musique,  l'imaginaire collectif fait des ravages .


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2013)

L'imagination est fortement influencée par l'expérience. Votre débat crochique le démontre!

Le dessinateur de l'icone d'iTunes a voulu dessiner un casque audio !


----------



## etienne0712 (7 Avril 2013)

C'est Bon, j'ai fait la méthode de Renaud31 et j'ai ma petite icône 
Oufff, et merci beaucoup les gens


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2013)

Bonne nouvelle...

Et, encore une fois, si tu veux changer les icônes sans souci, utilise Img2icns.


----------

